
Ask YC: What are the top 3 websites you frequently visit? - wave
What are the top 3 websites you frequently visit?
======
webwright
By time or # of visits? Here's mine for Feb:

By time: mail.google.com/a/ (25 hrs 39 mins) news.ycombinator.com (9 hrs 26
mins) (ouch) localhost:3000 (4 hrs 54 mins) google.com/reader (4 hrs 53 mins)
rescuetime.com (4 hrs 48 mins) (much of it is QA) google.com/analytics (3 hrs
51 mins) google.com (2 hrs 21 mins) groups.google.com (1 hr 27 mins)
twitter.com (1 hr 3 mins)

Wow. Google owns my ass.

(this data brought to you by RescueTime! [grin])

------
konsl
1\. <http://www.google.ca/>

2\. <http://www.netvibes.com/>

3\. <http://192.168.0.100/>

------
doubleplus
Huffington Post, Daily Kos, and Gmail

[edit: Never mind... corrected!]

~~~
curi
+1 informative

~~~
curi
....

~~~
andreyf
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
curi
i've read the guidelines.

edit: heh, the thing i was replying to was removed by an edit

------
bmaier
<http://Coudal.com> <http://gapersblock.com> <http://twitter.com>

Its amazing what ideas can come from sites that aren't about technology. Its
important to get outside the bubble from time to time

------
adduc
1\. <http://mail.google.com>

2\. <http://reader.google.com>

3\. about:blank

Seriously, an RSS reader'll take up all my internet surfing. It's a tossup
from there. I follow interesting articles I find, but it's not like they're
all on one site.

------
rochers
Google, Facebook, TechCrunch

Also if bored: <http://www.thephotostream.com>

------
watmough
1\. programming reddit 2\. hacker news 3\. gmail

Actually, I just deleted my reddit account, so expect /. to replace it.

------
tzury
1)<http://mail.google.com/mail>

2)<http://groups.google.com/group/webpy>

3)<http://news.ycombinator.com>

------
stevengg
<http://google.com/> <http://reddit.com/> <http://aldaily.com/>

------
omakase
1\. <http://www.google.ca/>

2\. <http://www.netvibes.com/>

3\. <http://localhost/>

------
wallflower
News.YC <http://www.techmeme.com> <http://news.google.com>

------
Hates_
1\. flickr 2\. boing-boing 2\. news.ycombinator.com (since I discovered it
this week)

------
omarseyal
1\. google (gmail / search) 2\. localhost:3000 (or some other port) 3\.
wikipedia

------
epi0Bauqu
<http://watrcoolr.us/>

Google Reader Next=> Bookmark

Wikipedia

------
kajecounterhack
YC News, gmail, my blog. In that order.

What does that tell you about my life... hmm.

------
tim2
reddit, sites for researching my current project

(this excludes gmail, gmail chat, skype, news.yc)

Oh and slashdot, but only a 10 second glance when I'm bored.

Sites I completely stopped using at least a year ago:

facebook, myspace, and related.

------
joseph98
1) AOL.com to read my mail 2) Google.com 3) youtube.com

------
bkrausz
Google (mail, search, reader) Wikipedia Hacker News

------
deltapoint
Google and Facebook. Third place isn't clear.

------
rmason
fullasagoog.com techcrunch.com <http://aws.typepad.com/>?

------
ilitirit
reader.google.com www.dogsonacid.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=3
thesartorialist.blogspot.com

------
Flemlord
Hacker News, reddit, Drudge Report

------
ptn
Gmail, Google Reader, Hacker News

------
Erf
New York Times Hacker News Digg

------
mflinsch
Hacker News, Digg, Techcrunch

------
ojbyrne
here, techmeme, nytimes. (money.cnn.com would be next).

------
jasonlbaptiste
facebook techmeme twitter (usually through api though)

------
abhishekdesai
mail.google.com reader.google.com rivals4ever.com

------
hooande
not counting google/gmail?

1\. netvibes 2\. news.yc 3\. twitter

------
anirbas
livejournal.com, Reddit, Google.

------
edw519
yahoo google here

------
hoffmabc
does google reader count?

1\. popurls.com 2\. hacker news 3\. cnn.com

------
agentbleu
hacker news, techcrunch myplaylist.biz

